# Strecke Karlsruhe <-> Albtal



## wookie (5. April 2007)

Tach,

ich fahre die Strecke Karlsruhe, Ettlingen, Busenbach, Neurot, Fischweier, Frauenalb jeden Tag einmal hin und zurück.

Auf der Strecke fallen mir öffter mal MTBler mit schicken Rädern auf.

Seit das vielleicht ihr?


Dunkelblaues oder graues (AMS?) Fully. Fahrer hat manchmal Cappy auf.
Graues Cannondale F SL (evtl 2006er Modell)
Hardtail, silber - weiß? felgenbremsen, Fahrer trägt Scott Outfitt
Rotes Fully. Kommt mir meistens von Busenbach nach Etzenrot entgegen


----------



## mw1774 (5. April 2007)

also ich fahre auch täglich karlsruhe-ettlingen-busenbach-gewerbegebiet ermlisgrund und retour, hin zwischen 6.45 und 7.30 und zurück so ab 18.30 oder später. bin am morgen aber ziemlich alleine unterwegs, in richtung ka ist mehr los. von den vier angesprochenen bin ich aber nicht dabei und wenn hättest du mich auch mit sonnenbrille erkannt -zur zeit neonjacke und neonrotes mtb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (5. April 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ... ermlisgrund ...


Bademeister ausm Schwimmabd, oder Eismeister ausm Eistreff?


----------



## mw1774 (5. April 2007)

schön wärs! aber da ich wohl gerade an einem rechner sitze und während meiner arbeiszeit hier im forum surfe kommt das wohl nicht in betracht! 
zum freibad sinds ca. 100m.


----------



## wookie (5. April 2007)

hocke auch vor der kiste und sehe draußen den blauen himmel. immerhin habe ich die vorfreude auf die heimfahrt bei schönem wetter 

hört sich nach agilent oder aldi an.


----------



## php (5. April 2007)

Bin auch ab und zu mal im Albtal unterwegs. Meistens an schönen Tagen (wie heute). Bin under-cover mit meiner Stadtschlampe unterwegs, erkennst mich sicher nicht 

Noch ein Einkaufskorb vorne an mein Radel, und ich sehe 30 Jahre älter aus. Muhahaa


----------



## wookie (5. April 2007)

*@mw1774:*
Das neon rot war nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## mw1774 (9. April 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> *@mw1774:*
> Das neon rot war nicht zu übersehen.



wo haste mich denn gesehn?


----------



## wookie (10. April 2007)

Ja, höhe der Spinnerei. Ich fuhr ein graues (silber?) Cannondale. Du hast ne Starrgabel, richtig?

will morgen mit dem einrad ins geschäft fahren.


----------



## mw1774 (10. April 2007)

jo, hast mich wohl erwischt, starrgabel geht ganz schön auf die knochen.... 
nen einradfahrer hab ich heut morgen höhe renault-krasser gesehn! falls du das warst "maximum respect"  und das von frauenalb nach karlsruhe?????


----------



## Nadine_24 (10. April 2007)

falsch gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (10. April 2007)

ja das war ich  aber nur ab Etzenrot (nähe Spielberg - ca.) - das langt völlig. morgen wieder mit fahrrad, garantiert *G*


----------



## RolsRacer (11. April 2007)

Ha, Wookie, klasse. Ich glaube ich "kenne" Dich aber. Ähnlich wie auf dem Avatar längere Haare und das Bike immer schmutzig. Beim dritten Mal habe ich gedacht, dass man Dich auch überall sieht und Du recht fit wirkst   Sowas. Graf Rhena Weg früh morgens (7-halb8), bevor ich ins Büro bin, dann Brücke Weiherfeld. Paßt das?


----------



## RolsRacer (11. April 2007)

@Wookie: OK, ich hätte erst Deine Gallerie mir anschauen sollen. Das mit den Haaren paßt garnicht.   Das muss dann einer der von Dir genannten sein. Sorry. Aber ich halte die Augen mal besser auf, auch wenns früh ist...


----------



## Nadine_24 (11. April 2007)

RolsRacer schrieb:


> @Wookie: OK, ich hätte erst Deine Gallerie mir anschauen sollen. Das mit den Haaren paßt garnicht.   Das muss dann einer der von Dir genannten sein. Sorry. Aber ich halte die Augen mal besser auf, auch wenns früh ist...



Also seine Haare sind fast unverwechselbar:


----------



## wookie (11. April 2007)

Nadine_24 schrieb:


> Also seine Haare sind fast unverwechselbar:


----------



## Nadine_24 (12. April 2007)

Mensch Schatzie, jetzt log halt erstmal mein Account aus, bevor du postest... was denken den die Leute hier von mir. Ich hab bestimmt net so ne Behaarung am Körper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (8. Juni 2007)

@wookie

warste letzte woche wieder mit nem einradl unterwegs, so höhe spinnerei?
habs wieder nicht rechtzeitig gecheckt, hirn war mal wieder nicht on!


----------



## wookie (8. Juni 2007)

ja. man soll aber den sauerstoff beim biken auch für die beine aufheben, und nicht fürs hirn ;-) also ist das doch total ok.


----------



## mw1774 (8. Juni 2007)

hast ja recht, beine gehn vor! aber so kurz vorm bahnhof busenbach kommen immer die ersten panikattacken, muss ja noch den hügel rauf! das nächste mal halt ich die augen auf!


----------



## wookie (8. Juni 2007)




----------



## wookie (12. Juni 2007)

Wie wäre es am Sonntag morgen den "Besame Mucho" in Angriff zu nehmen?


----------



## mw1774 (13. Juni 2007)

guten morgen!
was ist denn dieser mysteriöse "besame mucho"?
habe am montag einen abgabetermin, weiß noch nicht obs we mit arbeit draufgeht.


----------



## wookie (13. Juni 2007)

das ist ein langer hindernisreicher schmaler pfad (single trail) der vorzüglich für den geländeradsport geeignet ist. ;-)

ist bei der teufelsmühle nähe Bad Herrenalb. natürlich nicht nru ein trail, sondern mehrere


----------



## mw1774 (13. Juni 2007)

wir sind eigentlich jedes we in der gegend unterwegs, meistens teufelsmühle, hohloh, grünhütte, schweitzerkopf, dobel, schwanner-warte u.s.w. wo geht denn an der teufelsmühle der trail ab?


----------



## wookie (13. Juni 2007)

lässt sich halt schwer in worte packen. das ganze beginnt an der hanenfalshütte. dann den plattentrail rüber zu teufelsmühle und von dort aus bergab zum großen loch, dann wieder zur hanenfalshütte und den trail zum skiheim runter.


----------



## Eike. (13. Juni 2007)

Nach dem was ich bis jetzt davon gesehen hab ist der allerdings für ein CC-Hardtail nicht wirklich geeignet  Vor allem der Teil zum großen Loch. Gut, mit Fahrtechnik kann man natürlich alles rausreißen 
Such einfach mal im Fotoalbum nach Besame Mucho da gibt es einige Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (13. Juni 2007)

oooh! ob das die plastikschüssel mitmacht?  
sieht schon geil aus, besonders das rumgespringe auf dem hüttendach  
was ist denn der beste weg zur hf-hütte? wir haben uns bis jetzt immer den asphaltweg von der rißwasenhütte aus zur teufelsmühle hochgequält, ist zwar stressig aber man ist dann schnell oben.


----------



## wookie (13. Juni 2007)

also ich hab das sogar mit nem ungefederten hardtail (sh. mein verkauf in signatur) geschafft. mann muss ja nicht überall mit den großen jumps posen. und es ist ja auch keine schande abzusteigen, an stellen wo fußgänger auf allen 4ren gehen müssen


----------



## bluesky (13. Juni 2007)

ihr könnt ja mal damit anfangen .. für den einstieg ganz okay denke ich:
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Langmartskopftrail


----------



## wookie (13. Juni 2007)

genau des issa. Jetzt hat der für mich auch mal einen Namen "Langmartskopftrail". Hinten dran gehts dann auch nen schönen trail richtung Loffenau runter und wieder zum großen loch hoch. (Da wo das IBC gästebuch vergraben liegt)

treffen könnte man sich entweder in der nähe (beim skiheim oberes gaistal) oder irgendwo im albtal (evtl neurod oder Busenbach).


----------



## mw1774 (16. Juni 2007)

@wookie
mit sonntag radeln ist bei mir zu unsicher wegen verdammter abgabe am mo, bin wohl das we im büro!   der besame mucho läuft ja nich weg...
den plattentrail von der teufelsmühle richtung hf-hütte hatten wir mal probiert, aber nur 100 meter weit...


----------



## wookie (16. Juni 2007)

dann wünsch ich dir mal viel glück das du mit der arbeit auch vor montag fertig wirst.


----------



## mw1774 (12. November 2007)

wookie, warste heut so um 19.15 aufm betontrail!
ich mein ich hab im scheinwerfer deine gabel erkannt...


----------



## wookie (13. November 2007)

ich bin gestern vor 19.15 Uhr heim, müsste so gegen 17:20 Uhr gewesen sein.

heute morgen war der horror, zwischen fischweier und pfaffenrot einen platten, dann in ettlingen ein schwarzer, dreckiger twingo mit ner dicken, bösen hausmutti hinterm steuer, welche direkt beim schwimmbad hinten ins rad rein ist. - ist nix passiert, fahrerflucht hat sie trotzdem begangen.


----------



## mw1774 (13. November 2007)

also der betontrail ist zur zeit anspruchsvoller als besame mucho  
bei der schwimmbadkreuzung musste ich auch am sonntag brutal in die eisen steigen, und dann die aldishopper, wie die heckenschützen kommen sie aus den löchern! 
gut das du heilgeblieben bist, ca. 200m weiter hinten wurde letztes jahr   mein cube von einem A3 getötet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (13. November 2007)

ich werde mein bike für diese strecke mit sowas hier bestücken:





(links und rechts in den lenker gesteckt)
vielleicht halten die dann abstand


----------



## mw1774 (13. November 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> ich werde mein bike für diese strecke mit sowas hier bestücken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perfekte betontrailausstattung  
kannst du den für mich 4x bestellen!
ich brauch den auch noch vorne und hinten.......


----------



## wookie (23. November 2007)

Ich glaube ich bin diese Woche 2 mal an dir vorbeigefahren, habe es aber immer zu spät bemerkt. Deine Lampe macht so doll hell, da sieht man nur ein UFO auf einen zukommen


----------



## mw1774 (24. November 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin diese Woche 2 mal an dir vorbeigefahren, habe es aber immer zu spät bemerkt. Deine Lampe macht so doll hell, da sieht man nur ein UFO auf einen zukommen



also ich bin diese woche nur mo + mi und do geradelt, rückfahrt aber jeweils so ca. 19.00 uhr. verdammt kalt am morgen.... die lampe (ixon speed) mag zwar blenden, lichtausbeute ist trotzdem mickrig, brauch was besseres! bin nächste woche eigentlich jeden tag unterwegs, betontrailzeiten so ca. 8.00Uhr hin und 19.00Uhr zurück! vielleicht klappts ja mal....


----------



## wookie (5. Dezember 2007)

Ist dir heute das Hupen in Busenbach aufgefallen?


----------



## mw1774 (5. Dezember 2007)

ja, beim bahnhof hats gehupt, so gegen 18:45, warste mit dem auto unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (5. Dezember 2007)

ja, wir (meine frau + 2 kinder) sind gerade alle aus dem krankenhaus gekommen, nach 2 schönen wochen mit ner portion noro-viren im körper. 

ich kanns kaum erwarten, meine beine zucken schon wenn ich nur ans biken denke. Morgen früh wieder on se road.


----------



## mw1774 (6. Dezember 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> ja, wir (meine frau + 2 kinder) sind gerade alle aus dem krankenhaus gekommen, nach 2 schönen wochen mit ner portion noro-viren im körper. QUOTE]
> 
> ...ach du schei55e, na dann mal glückwunsch an euch, dass es wieder besser geht! bei uns im büro vegetiert die hälfte auch seit einem monat nur so herum, bei denen wirds einfach nicht besser, obwohl manche schon 2 wochen im bett lagen
> 
> p.s. falls du über rüppurr radelst, da liegt (von ettlingen kommend) zwischen seehof (aral-tanke) und brücke über A5 ein tannenbaum auf dem trail. den kannst du nachts echt nicht sehen!


----------



## wookie (6. Dezember 2007)

Auf der A5 liegt der bestimmt besser 

Mich hatte diese Ganze Virus-Geschichte nicht 100% erwischt. - Aber die Kinder kann man ja net alleine im KH lassen. Ich denke mal das der tägliche Ausritt mit dem MTB die Abwehrkörper in Stellung hält.


----------



## mw1774 (21. Januar 2008)

hey wookie altes haus!

wurdest du auch schon von den strommastenbauarbeitern aufm rüppurer-feld dumm angemacht? wie lange geht das da eigentlich noch, aber wenigsten ham wir jetzt ja ca. 20m matschtrailanteil 

kommt dir zur zeit auf dem betontrail ein rennradler (trek) entgegen, so ca. 07.30-08.30?


----------



## wookie (21. Januar 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hey wookie altes haus!
> 
> wurdest du auch schon von den strommastenbauarbeitern aufm rüppurer-feld dumm angemacht? wie lange geht das da eigentlich noch, aber wenigsten ham wir jetzt ja ca. 20m matschtrailanteil
> 
> kommt dir zur zeit auf dem betontrail ein rennradler (trek) entgegen, so ca. 07.30-08.30?



Hi - Dein neues Bild ist ja genial!  
Ich fahre nicht über das rüppurer feld, sondern immer an der alb entlang bis zum papier-fisher und dann den zubringer richtung bulach. dafür belagern die orangenen freaks trotzdem den weg. - ich glaube das sind fast alle 1EUR Jobber, die essen oder rauchen immer wenn ich sie sehe.

momentan kommt mir manchmal aufm betontrail ein rennradler entgegen. könnte ein trek sein. - ich achte mal drauf.

macht ihr beiden den wettrennen?


----------



## mw1774 (21. Januar 2008)

dank vanessa bin ich jetzt animated-gif-experte, und piggeldy ist ja auch ein wenig magenta.

der rennradler hat angst vor gegenwind, er wartet so höhe autokrasser und "klettet" sich dann an mich bis bahnhof busenbach  muss ihn das nächste mal halt abschütteln....


----------



## wookie (26. Januar 2008)

Es gibt da auch den Trick mit dem heftigen ausschnäuzen oder hindernisse auf der fahrbahn suchen und mit bunny-hopp drüber  

ich hatte übrigens geguggt ob ich den treck-fuzzie noch entdecke, aber den wo ich meinte, der fährt ein cube.


----------



## mw1774 (4. Februar 2008)

heil angekommen heut morgen?
mann war das glatt, auf den feldern hats mich auf gerader strecke zerbröselt, einfach hinterreifen weg und klatsch!   10 meter betongeschrubbe, loch in der bux und bierdeckelgroße "verformungen" am schenkel, aber fahrrad hat gehalten


----------



## wookie (4. Februar 2008)

was machst den du für sachen?!

ist mir aber auch beinahe passiert. - man will einfach nicht glauben das es glatt ist. aber die weltuntergangsstimmung heute morgen war genial. ich habe heute morgen um 7:40 uhr einen riesen regenbogen bei fast klarem, rot leuchtenden himmel (?) gesehen.

was meinst du den mit "loch in der bux"

so jetzt fahre ich mal den beton-trail ab


----------



## mw1774 (4. Februar 2008)

also in ka war auch "mordor" mit superregenbogen, loch in der bux = loch in der hose 
akku ist geladen, lampen werden noch montiert und dann werd ich mich auch mal so langsam in die unendlichen weiten des betonuniversums stürzen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (4. Februar 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ...lampen werden noch montiert...


hast du aufgerüstet? ich kann mich nur an ein lichtlein erinnern.


----------



## mw1774 (4. Februar 2008)

eins hinten, eins vorne......


----------



## mw1774 (14. März 2008)

hi wookie,

hast du nen tipp für ne regenüberziehhose? so nach ner halben stunde läuft bei mir das wasser innerhalb der hose runter   
oder gibts was genialeres bei dem superwetter zur zeit?

grüße ausm büro.......


----------



## wookie (14. März 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ...so nach ner halben stunde läuft bei mir das wasser innerhalb der hose runter...



da musst du halt mal auf das klo gehen  
wie kommt den das wasser in deine hose oben rein?

oder meinst du das es an den innenschenkeln außen runterläuft?

also ich habe jeden tag eine aldi-hose an. hätte nie gedacht das die so gut ist. wasserdicht ist sie zwar nicht, wird auch gut feucht.
ich habe mich einfach damit abgefunden das ich nass werde. war einfacher für mich als x hosen zu probieren.

ich kenne mich bei regen-hosen kaum aus, und würde sicher nur quark erzählen.

eine sache habe ich aber trotzdem noch vor:

ich hatte mal einen overall. komplett zu vom hals bis zu den fußknöcheln.
das teil war aus roten regenmantel-material. den habe ich bei regen+schneematsch oder anderen extremen bedingungen eingesetzt.
den rucksack konnte ich sogar unten drunter anziehen.

der overall war eigentlich für motorradfahrer gedacht. die gebäugte haltung hasst auch auf dem mtb.

damit sieht man halt aus wie ein power-ranger, aber es ist dicht.

so sieht das teil aus:
http://sarase.de/bilder/5mai/ma_bimo1.jpg

ich habe den bei ebay für 10 EUR bekommen. da kann man echt nicht meckern.

einen nachteil hat das ding aber. man kann nur gemäßigt damit fahren, sobald man im inneren anfängt zu "köcheln" ist es innen genauso nass wie außen. - daher hatte ich ihn nur bei absoluten extrem-wetter-phasen an.

ich möchte mir wieder so einen kaufen. den alten habe ich so lange genutzt bis er am hintern ein großes loch hatte, das durch die reibung von sand und schmodder zwischen mir und dem sattel entstanden ist.


vielleicht probiere ich mal den hier aus:
http://www.mercateo.com/p/7AS-32321513/Warnschutz_Overall_EN471_Gr_XL_orange.html

für mädels hätte ich da auch eine idee:






im ab 14 °C ziehe ich mir meist kurze hosen an, auch wenn es regnet, da wird nix nass - nur die beine ^^- und ich muss mich im geschäft net mit nasser kleidung rumärgern. - wir sind ja auch net aus zucker!


----------



## mw1774 (14. März 2008)

also mein sattel hat so nen fiesen schlitz... und das gesabber vom hinterreifen trifft genau da rein...




und nen overall hab ich noch zu hause rumfliegen


----------



## wookie (14. März 2008)

lol !

ich weis das will jetzt kein leichtbau-meister und mountainbiker hören, aber es gibt bleche die kann man sich hinten an das rad dranmachen. die fangen schmutz und wasser auf 

ich habe das auch dran. - es tut nur am anfang weh! wenn man mal ne weile mit fährt, gewöhnt man sich dran.

nur das die dinger immer hinten am boden kratzen, wenn man einen wheely fährt.


----------



## andi1969 (14. März 2008)

Klebeband und Schlitz zu kleben ....Herr Architökt da muss halt der Handwerker wieder helfen


----------



## mw1774 (5. Juni 2008)

hey wookie, neuer helm?
meine brille war so beschlagen, habs echt nicht geblickt


----------



## wookie (5. Juni 2008)

habe mir jetzt so was in der art geholt:




der passt sehr gut und sitzt bomben fest.

nur leider sieht er aus wie opas stahl helm aus dem 2. Weltkrieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (24. Juni 2008)

na wookie, gabs noch ne schöne erfrischung?


----------



## wookie (24. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> na wookie, gabs noch ne schöne erfrischung?



ja! ich verklage das radar auf wetter.com, das regenfeld war noch eine stunde weg.


----------



## mw1774 (24. Juni 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ja! ich verklage das radar auf wetter.com, das regenfeld war noch eine stunde weg.



also mich hats noch beim anstieg erwischt, war aber echt ganz angenehm...


----------



## wookie (24. Juni 2008)

heute gabs mal wieder was gegen die lange weile auf dem weg zur arbeit. auf dem heimweg ist mir ein körperlich behinderter auf dem dreirad dermaßen schnell entgegen gekommen das ich einfach eine vollbremsung gemacht habe und stehen geblieben bin.

der hatte jedoch panik und zuckelte so am lenker rum das er net wusste ob er links oder rechts ausweichen soll.

also hats "rums" gemacht er ist mir voll frontal reingefahren. ich mit meinem neuen helm (sh. oben) voll auf sein kopf. ( er hatte kein helm auf dafür jetzt platzwunde )

jetzt hab ich ne beule auf der wange und er ein leicht verbogenes dreirad.

ich hatte gefragt ob er noch ganz sauber wäre, da meinte er das seine bremse nicht richtig geht.

also, wenn dir bergauf so ein rasender einradler entgegen kommt, am besten gleich abspringen und wegrennen. der fährt dort hin wo er hinguggt ohne rücksicht auf verluste ^^

das wichtigste jedoch: meinem bike ist nix passiert. VR-Reifen versus baumarktstahl


----------



## mw1774 (25. Juni 2008)

oohhh mannnnn, das ist ja langsam krimineller als auf der autobahn, gut das nicht "mehr" passiert ist. zu zeit sind meine betontrailfahrten relativ "langweilig" aber der fahrradverkehr hat gegenüber letztem jahr enorm zugenommen (günter-klotz-anlage ist nur noch ein "hauen-und-stechen").

das nächste mal wenn du mit einem wheelie an mir vorbeifährst erwarte ich einen handgruß....  ab wann warst du denn da heute schon in der luft? nach dem bahnübergang?


----------



## wookie (25. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> oohhh mannnnn, das ist ja langsam krimineller als auf der autobahn, gut das nicht "mehr" passiert ist. zu zeit sind meine betontrailfahrten relativ "langweilig" aber der fahrradverkehr hat gegenüber letztem jahr enorm zugenommen (günter-klotz-anlage ist nur noch ein "hauen-und-stechen").
> 
> das nächste mal wenn du mit einem wheelie an mir vorbeifährst erwarte ich einen handgruß....  ab wann warst du denn da heute schon in der luft? nach dem bahnübergang?



ab bahnübergang. ok, das mit dem handgruß werde ich probieren, könnte auch ein fußgruß werden 

Fährst du in der Günter-Klotz-Anlage auch bei der Europahalle vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (25. Juni 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ab bahnübergang. ok, das mit dem handgruß werde ich probieren, könnte auch ein fußgruß werden
> 
> Fährst du in der Günter-Klotz-Anlage auch bei der Europahalle vorbei?



ja, ich biege am europabad richtung europahalle ab und dann entlang der bahnlinie zur kriegsstraße richtung "heimat".


----------



## Waldgeist (25. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> oohhh mannnnn, das ist ja langsam krimineller als auf der autobahn, gut das nicht "mehr" passiert ist. zu zeit sind meine betontrailfahrten relativ "langweilig" aber der fahrradverkehr hat gegenüber letztem jahr enorm zugenommen (günter-klotz-anlage ist nur noch ein "hauen-und-stechen").



nicht nur im Albgrün!

Das sind wohl die Alt-Autofahrer als Radneulinge, die jetzt ihr Autobahnverhalten auf den Radwegen fortsetzen (die Folgen der hohen Spritpreis). Ob das auch die sind, die bei Rot fahren oder als Geisterfahrer entgegenkommen


----------



## mw1774 (25. Juli 2008)

....sseeeeeeeehhhhrrr schöööööööööööööööner wheeeeeelie heute morgen..
aber das mit dem hand- oder fußheben muss noch geübt werden


----------



## wookie (25. Juli 2008)

ok nächstes mal. ich müsste rechts winken, weil die hr-bremse links ist.  hast du heute auch verschlafen?


----------



## mw1774 (25. Juli 2008)

mir war heut so danach etwas länger zu pennen, diese riesenpfanne von gestern liegt mir immer noch im magen! wart ihr noch lange?


----------



## wookie (25. Juli 2008)

nee, die haben die bude um 11:30 dicht gemacht und wir hätten drinnen weiter machen müssen.


----------



## wookie (25. Juli 2008)

http://www.ka-news.de/karlsruhe/news.php4?show=de2008725-3590I

jetzt investieren die 3,8 Milionen das wir hoffentlich besser über die Kreuzung in Busenbach kommen.

hier brettern viele gerne noch schnell zwischen rot und grün durch.


----------



## mw1774 (25. Juli 2008)

oh, sehr gut, da war ich bei grün schon mit dem vorderrad komplett auf der strasse als noch ein vierzigtonner mit 80ig sachen meinte, rot würde für ihn nicht gelten...
wichtiger wäre allerdings die "aldi-situation", vllt schreib ich da mal an den bm!


----------



## mw1774 (26. August 2008)

eintrag ins tagebuch:

*wookie kommt mir heute mit auto entgegen *


----------



## wookie (26. August 2008)

heute morgen auf dem weg zur arbeit macht es "kraks-rader-rader-rader".
käfig vom schaltwerk hat sich in der kassette verwurstelt und ist abgerissen 

zum glück war ich erst 300 meter gefahren und konnte so locker heim schieben.

was für eine pein, einen glücklichen brasilianer auf seinem funktionierenden bike zu sehen.

hoffentlich bekomm ich das repariert sonst muss ich morgen zur arbeit "15 kg freeriden"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (26. August 2008)

ok! wird als entschuldigung akzeptiert 

fahre nur noch deinen weg, sind ca. 800m weniger, aber parallel zur l605 kanns bei gegenwind echt ätzend sein


----------



## mw1774 (3. September 2008)

hallo wookie,

alu: klick
titan: klick

bei mir warns bei 20 Schrauben ca. 50g


----------



## wookie (3. September 2008)

an meinem traum bike (wird hoffentlich nur noch einen monat bis zur fertigstellung dauern) werde ich mir auch sowas gönnen. - aber eher wegen dem rost.

war deine heimfahrt heute auch so toll? ich bin so nass geworden, so nass werde ich noch nichtmal in der dusche 

ab einer gewissen wassermenge macht so ein sommerregen richtig spaß.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> an meinem traum bike (wird hoffentlich nur noch einen monat bis zur fertigstellung dauern) werde ich mir auch sowas gönnen. - aber eher wegen dem rost.
> 
> war deine heimfahrt heute auch so toll? ich bin so nass geworden, so nass werde ich noch nichtmal in der dusche
> 
> ab einer gewissen wassermenge macht so ein sommerregen richtig spaß.


Ist ja kaum vergleichbar, aber bei dem Regen bin ich bei meinen 1.5Km zwischen Entenfang und Weststadt schon so richtig nass geworden, da will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen wie's bei Euch war !!


----------



## wookie (3. September 2008)

da fahren wir jetzt so viel rad und sparen CO², und der Klimawandel ist immer noch nicht vorbei :-(

jetzt kommen wieder die overall-zeiten 



mw1774 schrieb:


> und nen overall hab ich noch zu hause rumfliegen


----------



## mw1774 (3. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ...war deine heimfahrt heute auch so toll? ich bin so nass geworden, so nass werde ich noch nichtmal in der dusche
> 
> ab einer gewissen wassermenge macht so ein sommerregen richtig spaß.



ooohhh ja, blöd ist nur wenn das wasser so richtig in den schuhen steht!
so gegen 19:00uhr war das eher ein kühler herbstregen..


----------



## mw1774 (9. September 2008)

ich hab die beiden bremsscheiben+schrauben im büro, können uns aber auch unterwegs treffen!


----------



## wookie (9. September 2008)

Au Ja!

Ein Eis in Ettlingen? Zeitlich könnte ich mich heute gut anpassen.


----------



## mw1774 (9. September 2008)

ausgerechnet heute bei schönstem wetter muss ich wegen auswärtstermin mit der karre fahren 
morgen wieder mit dem radl, kommst du zum stammtisch? ansonsten gerne eis in ettlingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (9. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ausgerechnet heute bei schönstem wetter muss ich wegen auswärtstermin mit der karre fahren



Schäm Dich! 
Also ich habe die Morgensonne heute schon genossen. 

Ich kann leider nicht zum Stammtisch, wir haben uns ein neues auto gekauft  und das müssen wir morgen abend abholen.

Do oder Fr wäre auch möglich. Kannst ja diese Woche einfach schreiben wann Du wieder radelst.


----------



## mw1774 (18. September 2008)

wie siehts heute wegen übergabe aus, wann bist du in ettlingen?


----------



## wookie (18. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wie siehts heute wegen übergabe aus, wann bist du in ettlingen?



also bei so einer kälte mag ich nicht daran denken das ich noch vorletzte woche ans eis essen gedacht habe.

17:45 Uhr in Ettlingen Fußgängerzone? (da wo die brasilianer auf der mauer gesessen sind)


----------



## mw1774 (18. September 2008)

ok, 17:45!


----------



## wookie (18. September 2008)

okili dokili


----------



## wookie (23. Oktober 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> jetzt kommen wieder die overall-zeiten



habe jetzt 2 überzieher bei Louis bestellt. Komme Dir jetzt bei Regen in rot oder gelb entgegen 

habe 7,95 EUR (gelb) und 19,95 EUR (der rote) gekostet. der rote hat sogar einen verstärktes sitz-polster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (23. Oktober 2008)

wow, ich bin neidisch!

hocke zur zeit täglich bis 23.00uhr im büro 
werden uns wohl erst am so sehen, freu mich schon herr grillmeister!


----------



## wookie (23. Oktober 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hocke zur zeit täglich bis 23.00uhr im büro



das öffnen dieser webseite ist während der arbeitszeit nicht erlaubt!


----------



## mw1774 (5. Februar 2009)

bibber bibber, da ist mir sogar die rotze auf der brille festgefroren!

wookie, was sind momentan deine betontrailzeiten?
bei mir so abfahrt ka 7:30
auf welches rad muss ich achten, hast ja jetzt wohl mehrere?
dein zwilling ist auch unterwegs!


----------



## wookie (5. Februar 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> bibber bibber, da ist mir sogar die rotze auf der brille festgefroren!
> 
> wookie, was sind momentan deine betontrailzeiten?
> bei mir so abfahrt ka 7:30
> ...



mein zwilling habe ich auch wieder gesehen! aber die zeiten sind vorbei. ich habe jetzt ein schwarzes 

7:30 Uhr  Da stehe ich gerade mal auf!
Ích bin in letzter zeit etwas angefault. Werde mich aber mal bemühen früher aus den Federn zu kommen


----------



## mw1774 (9. März 2009)

hu hu wookie,
was ist denn das mit dieser hochwassersperrung? das nervt jetzt schon die letzten tage, weisst du da was genaueres? kann man da trotzdem entlangfahren oder ertrinkungsgefahr?


----------



## wookie (9. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hu hu wookie,
> was ist denn das mit dieser hochwassersperrung? das nervt jetzt schon die letzten tage, weisst du da was genaueres? kann man da trotzdem entlangfahren oder ertrinkungsgefahr?



meinst du das bei der autobahnunterführung? wenn das gesperrt ist, kannst du trotzdem an der alb entlang fahren. manchmal ist gar kein wasser auf dem weg  die sind nur zu faul das auf und abzubauen und sperren es einfach die ganze zeit ab. 

ich hatte aber auch schonmal bei 4-5 °C eine barfußdurchquerung gestartet.  das wasser ging über meine 180 disc-scheibe drüber!!

wie es heute aussieht weis ich nicht. habe mich zwecks halsweh für das auto entschieden.

ps. dein bike ist doch sicher leichter als wasser


----------



## mw1774 (9. März 2009)

ja, das meine ich, hab halt immer die umfahrung genommen, es gibt da ne gute rückenwindpassage!
die gabel hat jetzt auch die ersten 100km runter, viel sensibler als die reba wc, mit dem lo komme ich auch besser zu recht, also bis jetzt sehr positiv!


----------



## wookie (9. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ja, das meine ich, hab halt immer die umfahrung genommen, es gibt da ne gute rückenwindpassage!
> die gabel hat jetzt auch die ersten 100km runter, viel sensibler als die reba wc, mit dem lo komme ich auch besser zu recht, also bis jetzt sehr positiv!



das mit der gabel hört sich gut an 
was meinst du mit "mit dem lo komme ich auch besser zu recht" ?


----------



## mw1774 (9. März 2009)

ja ja die cannondaler.... der reba *l*ock*o*ut-hebel hat sich oft selbstständig gemacht, der dt-swiss ist irgendwie logischer -drücken und ziehen und fertig -


----------



## wookie (9. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ja ja die cannondaler.... der reba *l*ock*o*ut-hebel hat sich oft selbstständig gemacht, der dt-swiss ist irgendwie logischer -drücken und ziehen und fertig -



achsoooo 
lockout habe ich auch! ganz oben drauf direkt auf dem steuerrohr 

das problem mit dem reba lockout habe ich an dem bike von meiner frau auch. der rote drehknopf unten am rechten holm klappert. - habe hier im forum gelesen das der zum abmachen ist. also nur zum verstellen der dämpfung an die gabel sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (1. April 2009)

Hast du schon den neben-tunnel gesehen den die da in ettlingen bauen? der ist auch für fahrräder geöffnet, also können wir uns zukünftig im trockenen treffen


----------



## mw1774 (5. April 2009)

komme gerade vom skifahrn zurück, ja, baustelle ist mir schon aufgefallen und da können wir wirklich radeln? wann ist das fertig? 2017?
bin ab morgen wieder täglich auf dem betontrail, wir sehen uns!


----------



## wookie (5. April 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> komme gerade vom skifahrn zurück, ja, baustelle ist mir schon aufgefallen und da können wir wirklich radeln? wann ist das fertig? 2017?
> bin ab morgen wieder täglich auf dem betontrail, wir sehen uns!



 wollte dich in den april schicken! - ist halt zu spät dafür. Aber wir können es ja mal probieren den Fluchttunnel zur Arbeit zu nehmen.


----------



## mw1774 (5. April 2009)

auch wenns schon vier tage alt ist - es hat geklappt!


----------



## mw1774 (3. Juni 2009)

kannst du mir bitte die bezugsquelle vom remyred zukommen lassen? brauche demnächst ersatz!


----------



## wookie (3. Juni 2009)

http://www.anybooze.com/remy-martin-remy-red-berry-liqueur-124-p.asp

aber nach der bestellung kam des hier:



> I am afraid we do not ship outside of mainland UK. We will therefor have to refund your order. Sorry about this.
> 
> Fiona / anybooze.com



ich hatte durch ein paar emails anybooze überreden können nach DE zu senden.
vielleicht schreibst du bei der onlinebestellung irgendwo dazu das du den auslandsauflschlag für dieses päckchen gerne zahlst. 

oder einfach ein paar fläschchen mehr bestellen. ich kaufe dir auch eine ab


----------



## mw1774 (1. März 2010)

hallo wookie,

wie waren denn gestern deine rückenwind-werte?
also im albtal von ettlingen richtung busenbach hatte ich probleme unter 40 sachen zu bleiben 

kurios war auch die abfahrt vom info-häuschen zum bhf-busenbach, du willst runterfahren aber der wind lässt dich nicht, musste teilweise "runterschieben" um voranzukommen...


----------



## wookie (1. März 2010)

hallöchen!
also zuerst muss mal mein fieber geringer als meine durchnitts-km/h werden befor ich wieder fahre 
ausgerechnet jetzt wo die sonne wieder raus kommt.
aber mein sohn ist gestern beim drachensteigen übers feld gekullert - das war auch lustig.


----------



## mw1774 (1. März 2010)

na dann mal gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

